# Disposable Nappies



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well the're not are they. I just slipped outside on one fallen out of my neighboure bin 

Every single pamper nappy made is apparently still out there as they are too highly toxic to incinerate. Millions of them - it's poptentially a larger ecological problem than the motor car according to FOE 

If you want kids - train 'em young or anticipate with babies to like Indians do (you never see an indain baby in nappies) - or use terries and wash them your self.

If you can't be arsed, don't have babies and do the burgeoning global population a favour.

PS I only know 2 families who uses terries.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Gary - do you have kids? If so what did you use?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

a bit silly of you to slip on a nappy, its not that they are hard to see like a banana skin


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The nappies ARE disposable!! You use them and then you dispose them!!

They don't come with a writing that they will be environmentally friendly and will disintegrate in 5 days in the tip!! 

Having said that...the contents of the nappy will be beneficial for the environment as they are environmentally friendly!! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah. Tampons and fanny pads too. What's wrong with corks and bog roll?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Disposable nappies apparently decompose in about 70 years... but what does everyone put a disposable nappy into??? A PLASTIC BAG !!!! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary - do you have kids? If so what did you use?


No. And it would/will be terries if so.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> No. And it would/will be terries if so.


Great idea but terries are not a like for like replacement for disposables.

1. Terries really do make babies bottoms sore. Once your baby wees (which they do about every 10 minutes) they are sitting on a damp towel. There is nothing like seeing your babies delicate parts covered in raised red blisters and realise how much it must sting everytime they wee to make you prepared to forgo any thought of landfill problems.

2. Terries leak. So unless you or your partner are prepared to lead a 1950's lifestyle and never travel more than 10 minutes from home and a fresh supply of clothing you have to be prepared to pick up your child and find they are poo soaked at any moment. Great on long car journeys as it shoots up their backs and soaks the baby seat too - nice.

3. Terries fall off/down. Kids need nappies until they are 2+ by which time they are defn able to wiggle out of a folded towelling square.

4. You have to wash terries or pay for a laundry service.

I used disposables AND shaped terries with my kids. The terries were okay when i was at home but I could never rely on them for going out. :-/

What we really need is disposables to biodegrade.

L


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Bearing in mind we are expecting our first child in 4 weeks time that was just about as much detail as I can handle :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Bearing in mind we are expecting our first child in 4 weeks time that was just about as much detail as I can handle :-/


Ahhh lucky you!!

So which way are you going then on the nappies? ;D

If you go the disposable way...make sure you don't throw them where Gary walks...or he will take you to the courts!! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Bearing in mind we are expecting our first child in 4 weeks time that was just about as much detail as I can handle :-/


yeah but lets face it, it wasn't as bad as NuTTs' toe !!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T7 your so correct in what you say about nappies. Some people who don't have kids wouldn't understand how it is and hard work it can be and time consuming with terri nappies! You also have to think of the hygiene aspect with terries if you want your place stinking and swimming in poos and wee that is!!! Disposables are convenient, time consuming more comfy on babys botty and less fiddley on mum and dad. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Maybe someone should invent "My first colostomy bag"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Maybe someone should invent "My first colostomy bag"


Have you ever seen one of these? Do you know how it works?

Please leave this subject well alone as it is not nice...I have had one of them for 2 months before...nightmare!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Gary old mate

Whilst I am normally impressed by your opinions (war etc) this time I must disagree.

Its very easy to carp from the outside when you don't have kids of your own. Disposable nappies definitely improve the child's quality of life.

Don't disagree that we should develop better biodegradable nappies though.

At the end of the day, if you're that bothered about the environment, ditch the 328 and the 4x4 and get yourself a Toyota Prius. :-/

I suspect that really you're just pissed off that you slipped on a dirty nappy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just been out for a pint of milk and the fucking thing is still there - although I appear to have been not the only one to have unsteered on it - since there are now more skid marks than Brands Hatch. Gag. Retch etc. :'(

Thats it. I'm not having kids 

Still can't understand how unshitty the middle class children are in India who have never even seen a nappy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> T7 your so correct in what you say about nappies. Â Some people who don't have kids wouldn't understand how it is and hard work it can be and time consuming with terri nappies! Â You also have to think of the hygiene aspect with terries if you want your place stinking and swimming in poos and wee that is!!! Disposables are convenient, time consuming more comfy on babys botty and less fiddley on mum and dad. ;D


And sod the environment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

;DSod the enviroment ... Very good ;D

Can we put all this shit behind us and move on


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well sod the environment to a certain degree but with not annoying the neighbours . Knock on her door and tell her to dispose of it correctly and warn her this is a health hazard. Otherwise the birds will peck at it for their dinner and the local cat will also think his christmas' have all come at once LOL. MMM *YUMMY*.... NOT !! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well sod the environment to a certain degree but with not annoying the neighbours Â . Â Knock on her door and tell her to dispose of it correctly and warn her this is a health hazard. Otherwise the birds will peck at it for their dinner and the local cat will also think his christmas' have all come at once LOL. MMM *YUMMY*.... NOT !! Â ;D


My other neighbours dog ran off with it......


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> My other neighbours dog ran off with it......


He'll be probably be licking his owners face in an hour or two! NICE!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> He'll be probably be licking his owners face in an hour or two! NICE!! Â ;D


Oh fuck. Revolting.  Oh well - he is a bit of a knob. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL just do not kiss that dog for crying out loud otherwise this could become a really messy situation  !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

:-X Why do people let their dogs lick their faces.  I often observe dogs licking their own arse holes .

This is often a cause of people having itching arse holes themselves as the worms picked up from the dog live in the arse holes of humans too.

Unless your dog has a nappy then the question is how do you dispose of your nappies. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ewwww that is just so gross dogs licking that area then licking their owners faces *shivver*!! :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My dog can't lick her arse!! But she can lick her pussy!! 

...and I love it when we then ....I can't say much more!! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

;DStrange that V... Its the first time a dog and a cat can get on so well that your dog is able to lick your pussy.. ;D

Does your dog wear tampons then ? How do you dispose of them. ;D

Why do people let there cat lick their doggy ? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually when my bitch has her season...she is wearing a special pants with disposable pads. She really hates this so much!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

;D Dont the wings restrict her movement. ??? My Cats has its womb extracted... Its far cheaper than disposable pads...

How do you dispose of the pad that your cat wears during her season.. Just to get back to the thread of the thread...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwww this is really graphic now!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The pads are tiny!! My bitch is only 5.5 kilos!

So although I recycle a lot...it is safe to dispose the pads with the rest of the rubbish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

;D Just had a thought V. Why not let your cat sit in your passenger seat. No need for pads as the blood will be unrecognisable on your interior.. ;D

Look I solved the Enviromental Problem with regards of disposing of pads for cats...and saved you money too boot....

"Get me Greenpeace on the phone love "!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't have a cat...but a dog!!

And she is not allowed on the seats...only on the floor!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL red strippy floor of your TT.. nice trend vlastan ;D.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know this thread is 4 years old... 
(my brain remembers the oddest things)
Just wondered Gary, now that you have a little Ellen, do you use disposable nappies?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Memory like an elephant eh? :wink:

I have no idea what she wears since I never change her or go near when she has shat herself.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You little hypocrite you!

I can't believe it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now that I have your attention.

We use natural mainly biodegradable nappies designed by some Swedish eco woman. They are mainly cotton and corn starch but are about 90%biodegradeable and come from Waitrose. Forget what they are called. Natural something or other. Seems to be quite expensive. They make bio baby wipes and disposable bags too.

We absolutely dont use the heavily marketed synthetic Pampers gel-filled Huggies etc, even though apparently they fit better.

And yes i do change her - often as needs be. It doesn't seem such a big deal with yer own. And she is usuallly smiling. I like to bath her and put her to bed too.

Modern father and all that.

Enough detail? :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Now that I have your attention.
> 
> We use natural mainly biodegradable nappies designed by some Swedish eco woman. They are mainly cotton and corn starch but are about 90%biodegradeable and come from Waitrose. Forget what they are called. Natural something or other. Seems to be quite expensive. They make bio baby wipes and disposable bags too.
> 
> ...


Phew!

I told you I didn't believe it :wink:

Not enought detail so, Gary, will you be installing a stink spray for the bathroom and be ready to put a refill in when "it's all gone it's all gone"?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nope. Neither will we be using Kandoos (sp?)and any of the other crap that the marketeers would have us buying to enhance the parenting experience.

Never been one for lifestyle s*itting. 

Oh, and I have also not reliquished and got a Baby on Board sticker for my precious cargo.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nope. Neither will we be using Kandoos (sp?)and any of the other crap that the marketeers would have us buying to enhance the parenting experience.
> 
> Never been one for lifestyle s*itting.
> 
> Oh, and I have also not reliquished and got a Baby on Board sticker for my precious cargo.


Not even one of these?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Neither will we be using Kandoos (sp?)and any of the other crap that the marketeers would have us buying to enhance the parenting experience.
> ...


now I could use one of those... :twisted:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


But would they understand it......


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

we use these 

http://www.scottishnappy.co.uk/

bit of a pain until Maisie starts on solids but feel were doing our bit for the planet.

Derek


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nope. Neither will we be using Kandoos (sp?)


You wouldn't believe how much it improves your wiping experience Gary - 8 out of 10 TT owners can't be wrong :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well done for not ruining the environment by filling the land with heinous used nappies Gary - good man.

Good on you also for not driving any cars which use too much fuel or are mass polluting diesels etc. Finally you really have made a difference by not driving one of those hideous motor boat thingies with mega distance traveled and no ultimate displacement therefore not providing anything other then pleasure, ugh, the very thought of it, they are such a bad way to unnecessarily burn fuel and ruin the environment!

:-* :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

John C said:


> Well done for not ruining the environment by filling the land with heinous used nappies Gary - good man.
> 
> Good on you also for not driving any cars which use too much fuel or are mass polluting diesels etc. Finally you really have made a difference by not driving one of those hideous motor boat thingies with mega distance traveled and no ultimate displacement therefore not providing anything other then pleasure, ugh, the very thought of it, they are such a bad way to unnecessarily burn fuel and ruin the environment!
> 
> :-* :wink:


Every long journey starts with a single step, a clever man once said :wink:

Just spent 4 days on my own with my rugrats (aged 4 and 2) while the other half was on a girlie w/e. Their attitude towards me went slowly downhill as the novelty wore off:

Saturday : "Dad we really love you"
Sunday : "Hi Dad"
Monday : "What are you doing here Dad?"
Tuesday : "Not you again Dad, f**k off"

And back on-topic, tried the bio-degradables, but they just weren't up to the job. Made the house look like the Maze prison during the blanket protests. So switched back to the selfish "normal" ones. Shoot me :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Well done for not ruining the environment by filling the land with heinous used nappies Gary - good man.
> 
> Good on you also for not driving any cars which use too much fuel or are mass polluting diesels etc. Finally you really have made a difference by not driving one of those hideous motor boat thingies with mega distance traveled and no ultimate displacement therefore not providing anything other then pleasure, ugh, the very thought of it, they are such a bad way to unnecessarily burn fuel and ruin the environment!
> 
> :-* :wink:


Well I thought I should save some the planet for my little girl. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gary, has anyone told you she looks just like the milkman? :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ignore him, she's absolutely beautiful.

And he has no idea what your milkman looks like.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've no idea what my own milkman looks like. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I don't have a milkman. More of a milkmaid. :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well I thought I should save some the planet for my little girl. :wink:


Aye, fair enough, go burn some diesel, she's cute! :wink:


----------

